# 42" Vizio won't turn on



## bocephus1az (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a 42" Vizio plasma tv. All of a sudden it won't turn on. The yellow indicator light is on. I push the power, it clicks like it turns on, the indicator turns green, but then immediately clicks again and back to yellow. So it sounds like it turns on, but then turns right back off


----------



## Cirx (Apr 21, 2009)

It might be surged, blown, etc. Check the handbook for the light indications, if no luck then ring the company. How old is it?


----------



## henrykemp1 (Apr 21, 2009)

hmm, check the manual correctly. if it falls in warranty period than send immediately to company.


----------

